# Silver Creek Fire Colorado



## Wildthings (Aug 17, 2018)

My brother sent me this picture that one of the fire fighters took yesterday. Really cool picture BUT this fire is now threatening my brother's subdivision of Old Park and they had to evacuate day before yesterday. Hopefully the defensive maneuvers the guys are doing will save all the homes including Roberts!

Silver Creek Fire

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 17, 2018)

That's awesome to look at from a far distance, but must be very scary when it's so close to home. Here's hoping the defensive maneuvers work, and California hasn't taken away too many fire fighters from Colorado.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2018)

I hope your brother and his house are okay brother! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 17, 2018)

Son in law works on the fire fighting planes. Needless to say he has been working 7 days a week. Looks like it will be a while before season is over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 22, 2018)

Update on the fire. With the weather turning to their advantage the firefighters were able to put in dozer lines and do some backburns to hold off the wildfire and direct it around the subdivision. The evacuation has been lifted but they can't bring boats, rvs, etc back in. until the PreEvac has been lifted which may be a couple weeks away depending on weather. They think mother nature will put this one out later. Here's another picture taken by one of the firefighters from the Wyoming Interagency Hotshots.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2018)

Sounds like it's gotten better there, that's good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 23, 2018)

Unreal photo!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

